# Internetgeschwindigkeit schwankt extrem



## werbaer (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun seit 1-2 Wochen das Problem, dass meine Internetgeschwindigkeit extrem schwankt. Dies geschieht unabhängig von bestimmten Programmen, an Online-Spiele oder Downloads ist garnicht zu denken und Kleinigkeiten wie Video-Streams (z.B. Youtube) und selbst das Laden ganz normaler Seiten werden plötzlich zum minutenlangen Problem. 
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte, habe sogar schon mein komplettes System neu aufgesetzt, da ich einen Virus oder ähnliches befürchtete. 
Doch selbst mit brandneuem Betriebssystem besteht das Problem weiterhin. Hatte früher schon öfter das Problem, dass meine Verbindung zum Internet einfach weg war, die Geschwindigkeit war jedoch nie eingeschränkt und durch einen Neustart meines Routers (Belkin 54g) war es sofort behoben. 
Bei meinem aktuellen Problem habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Geschwindigkeit kurzzeitig wieder normalisiert nach einem Router-Neustart. Kann es sein, dass der Router über die Jahre einfach ''nachgelassen'' hat? An Einstellungen wurde eigentlich nie etwas verändert. Habe nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von solchen Dingen und bevor ich mir ein neues Gerät anschaffe wollte ich hier noch einmal nachfragen. 
Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Nutze Windows 7, relativ aktuelle Hardware und habe kein Wlan.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

speedtest.net sagt? lass da mal paar mal laufen


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2011)

Sind das bestimmte Zeiten in denen das inet langsam ist? Wohnst du in einem Mehrfamilien Haus?


----------



## werbaer (20. Januar 2011)

Diverese Speedtests bescheinigen, dass mein Internet deutlich zu langsam ist für eine 6000er. Das betrifft hauptsächlich die Download-Geschwindigkeit und weniger die Upload-Geschwindigkeit, die scheint normal zu sein (Upload relativ konstant bei 0,5Mb/s; Download zwischen 4,9Mb/s und 0,4Mb/s).
Es tritt nicht zu bestimmten Zeiten auf und ich wohne in einem Einfamilienhaus.


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2011)

Mal mit em Provider telefoniert ob die nicht mal deine Leitung testen können?


----------



## werbaer (20. Januar 2011)

Habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, mal bei Versatel anzurufen, wollte aber erst einmal ausschließen, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand die zündende Idee, sonst werde ich das wohl machen .


----------



## Palimbula (20. Januar 2011)

So lange die Leitung bis zur Dose in deiner Wand in Ordnung ist, liegt das Problem ausserhalb deines Einflussbereiches. Nutzt du W-Lan? Wenn ja, steige mal um auf LAN und beobachte ob die Verluste immer noch auftreten. Mögliche Fehlerursache könnte auch deine Netzwerkkarte sein.


----------



## werbaer (20. Januar 2011)

Nein, nutze kein Wlan. Die Netzwerkkarte schließe ich eigentlich auch aus, da sie gerade neu ist und einwandfrei funktionierte bisher. So langsam denke ich auch, dass der fehler wohl nicht bei mir liegt. Werde einfach mal bei Versatel anrufen, vielleicht haben die ja eine Lösung.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------

